# Centralized restroom facilities



## Yikes (Jan 17, 2013)

I'm working on a convention center campus (in California) which includes both historic and new buildings, none more than 2 stories high.  The new building's restrooms are accessible and have enough fixtures to satisfy the requirements of Table 4-1.  Question: is there any requirement that says each building MUST have its own restroom?  Or can we simply direct people to a central restroom location (in the new building) with unrestricted access from all other buildings?

In other words, can the concept of centralized restrooms (like I used to see at my elementary school) work at thsi convention center?

I see that CPC 412.2 "Access to Fixtures" limits the number of stories you must travel, but I see no limitation of horizontal distance.

CPC 412.5 limits horizontal travel distance to a common restroom shared by independent mercantile businesses - - but I see no such restriction for my convention center, which is a single business entity.


----------



## steveray (Jan 17, 2013)

2902.6 Public facilities.

Customers, patrons and visitors shall be provided with public toilet facilities in structures and tenant spaces intended for public utilization. Public toilet facilities shall be located not more than one story above or below the space required to be provided with public toilet facilities and the path of travel to such facilities shall not exceed a distance of 500 feet (152 m).


----------



## mark handler (Jan 17, 2013)

steveray said:
			
		

> 2902.6 Public facilities. Customers, patrons and visitors shall be provided with public toilet facilities in structures and tenant spaces intended for public utilization. Public toilet facilities shall be located not more than one story above or below the space required to be provided with public toilet facilities and the path of travel to such facilities shall not exceed a distance of 500 feet (152 m).


CA does not use chapter 29


----------



## steveray (Jan 17, 2013)

mark handler said:
			
		

> CA does not use chapter 29


Ohh yeah!......Well...I don't use California!....So there!     Thanks Mark.....So the UPC/CPC didn't have the 500? Or the weather is so nice there that people don't mind a nice stroll to the restroom so they took it out in CA only?


----------



## mark handler (Jan 17, 2013)

The CA plumbing code does not state a max distance of travel, or if it must be in the same building, for an A occupancy


----------



## mark handler (Jan 17, 2013)

steveray said:
			
		

> Ohh yeah!......Well...I don't use California!....So there!     Thanks Mark.....So the UPC/CPC didn't have the 500? Or the weather is so nice there that people don't mind a nice stroll to the restroom so they took it out in CA only?


500 lf is for Facilities in Mercantile and Business Occupancies, Serving Customers, only.


----------



## steveray (Jan 17, 2013)

mark handler said:
			
		

> The CA plumbing code does not state a max distance of travel, or if it must be in the same building, for an A occupancy


NICE!...My accessible bathrooms are at UCLA.....have a nice trip!


----------



## mark handler (Jan 17, 2013)

Have a nice trip?

Where an I going?

By the way if you Just design to the code does not make a good design....

Are the centralized restrooms sized for all the users? all the buildings?


----------



## Yikes (Jan 23, 2013)

Yes, the centralized restrooms are sized for all users, for the maximum number of occupants that are allowed on the campus overall.

The building in question is historic and although there were nonaccessible bathrooms in the original structure (on a non-accessible historic mezzanine level) there's not enough space to provide accessible facilities without destroying character-defining features of the building.  For the concept of equivalent facilitation, the client is considering closing the non-accessible restrooms and re-routing everyone the adjacent new accessible building.  That way everyone has to travel the same distance to the restrooms, and no one is favored with a shortcut to non-accessible restrooms.


----------



## ICE (Jan 23, 2013)

So in the interest of fairness, the able bodied will suffer because the disabled suffer.

I hope that this concept doesn't grow legs.


----------



## Builder Bob (Jan 23, 2013)

What does Cal. Plumbing Code state - IPC section 403.4

The plumbing code has a limitation in distances similar to what is stated in Chapter 29 of the IBC....


----------



## mtlogcabin (Jan 23, 2013)

It is  a campus which is a "B" occupancy under the building code and a campus has customers who pay to attend so I would think UPC 412.5.2 would be applicable. A central facility within 500 feet maximum distance. JMHO


----------



## Yikes (Jan 23, 2013)

ICE, yes, that it the most conservative approach, often taken by deep-pockets institutions.  I'll leave it up to the client's attorneys to decide how agressively they want to push this issue.

FYI, the accessible restrooms are only about 100' away from the entrance to historic building, so in actually, it's no long walk (or roll), and we're in a mild climate.  In this particular instance, equal-opportunity suffering really isn't that bad.

I can probaly use the hitoric building code to keep the current bathrooms in use, but I just wanted to know if the project was still viable even if I don't use the historic code.


----------

